# HDMI pour macbook



## Chaban (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
Je viens d'acheter un téléviseur Samsung LCD.
J'ai connecté avec mon MacBook via VGA, pas de problème.
Mais un ami m'a conseillé la connexion DVI/HDMI. J'ai fait l'emplette de l'adaptateur Mac/DVI puis  du câble DVI/HDMI. Une fois tout branché, mon Mac reconnaît l'écran TV: dans Préférences Système/Moniteurs j'ai la fenêtre "écran à cristaux liquides" et la fenêtre "Samsung" mais rien sur l'écran TV. Que faire?


----------



## melaure (31 Octobre 2008)

Ou as-tu acheté tes câbles ? 

Peut-être que le double adaptateur empêche la détection des fréquences/résolutions et que le Mac envoi un signal incompatible.


----------



## Chaban (31 Octobre 2008)

Les câbles ont été achetés au MacShop: le premier "Mini-DVI to DVI" est fabriqué par Apple et le second HDMI/DVI CABLE est de marque T'nB.


----------



## Chaban (31 Octobre 2008)

Petite précision, vénérable sage: ma première connexion, je l'ai faite avec un câble VGA (donc double adaptation aussi: mini-DVI to VGA et VGA/VGA) et ça fonctionne bien à condition de bidouiller un peu dans la résolution. 
Alors qu'avec la liaison DVI/HDMI qui donnerait une meilleure image, le clic sur la touche F7 ou les changements de résolution ne donnent rien. La TV affiche bien HDMI mais l'écran reste noir, alors que l'écran du MacBook, imperturbable, annonce "Samsung".
Merci.


----------



## Frodon (31 Octobre 2008)

Si tu as plusieurs entrées HDMI sur ton téléviseur, assure toi de bien sélectionner la bonne source.

Par exemple si tu as branché ton MacBook sur l'entrée HDMI-2 du téléviseur, c'est HDMI-2 qui doit être sélectionné et apparaitre à l'ecran.

De plus, essais de changer de résolution de l'ecran Szamsung sur ton Mac, et désactive le mode mirroir s'il est activé (car il y a peu de chance que ta TV supporte le 1280x800  ).


----------



## lainbebop (31 Octobre 2008)

Je suis intéressé par ce topic, car j'attends mon nouveau MB et j'ai une tv Philips 32'...
Le pb du HDMI c'est le HDCP, ça doit être un problème d'autorisations...
Il y a un adaptateur à 80&#8364; qui marche aparrement...


----------



## Chaban (1 Novembre 2008)

On m'a dit qu'il faut, dans la carte graphique, transformer la sortie VGA en DVI. Mais comment accéder à la carte graphique?


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2008)

Chaban a dit:


> On m'a dit qu'il faut, dans la carte graphique, transformer la sortie VGA en DVI. Mais comment accéder à la carte graphique?



Je sais pas qui t'a dit ca, mais il a dit n'importe quoi. L'adaptateur DVI que tu as est totu ce qu'il fqut. Après il faut un bon adaptateur HDMI.

Si tu n'y arrives vraiment pas, changes d'adaptateur HDMI.


----------



## Chaban (1 Novembre 2008)

Frodon, mon Hobbit préféré, crois-tu que le câble (HDMI/DVI CABLE de marque T'nB) soit responsable de mon tracas? La liaison se fait pourtant: mon MB reconnaît la TV mais l'image ne passe pas.


----------



## melaure (1 Novembre 2008)

Un assemblage de convertisseur, c'est jamais super fiable. Pourquoi ne pas utiliser un http://www.lindy.fr/adaptateur-mini-dvi-vers-hdmi/41001.html]câbles mini DVI vers DMI direct ?

([http://www.amazon.com/PTC-Premium-Mini-DVI-HDMI-adapter/dp/B001H0REVK]autre lien[/url]


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2008)

Chaban a dit:


> Frodon, mon Hobbit préféré, crois-tu que le câble (HDMI/DVI CABLE de marque T'nB) soit responsable de mon tracas? La liaison se fait pourtant: mon MB reconnaît la TV mais l'image ne passe pas.



Je vois pas ce que ça pourrait être d'autre si cela ne marche même pas quand tu désactive le mode mirroir et que tu mets une résolution supporte par ton écran.

Perso j'ai également une TV LCD Samsung et la combinaison adaptateur mini-DVI et adaptateur DVI-HDMI de marque Belkin marche parfaitement. Donc...


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2008)

sur mon ancien MacBook j'utilisait sans probleme adaptateur Apple Mini-dvi/DVI et un cable DVI HDMI xtreme HD, ça fonctionne sans probleme dès que l'on choisit la bonne entré video


----------



## Chaban (2 Novembre 2008)

Merci à tous, je change de câble et vous tiens au courant.


----------



## lainbebop (2 Novembre 2008)

Génial  je ne savait pas que genre d'adptateur existait... On ne peut pas en trouver chez un APR ou à la fnac pour éviter de commander par le net ?


----------



## macinside (2 Novembre 2008)

dispos chez tout les APR :love:


----------



## lainbebop (2 Novembre 2008)

genial  vivement je que je reçoive mon macbook pour essayer ça 
Donc on reste bien en numérique, on atteint quoi comme résolution ? 720p ? 1080p ?


----------



## Frodon (2 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> genial  vivement je que je reçoive mon macbook pour essayer ça
> Donc on reste bien en numérique, on atteint quoi comme résolution ? 720p ? 1080p ?



Oui 1080p sans problème.


----------



## boukledor886 (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, je me pose la meme question que Chaban mais avec le nouveau macbook alu soit un port mini display. Je galere un max pour trouver le bon cable: quelq'un pourrait il m'expliquer comment passer du minidisplayport au HDMI? (si possible en un seul cable).

Merci pour vos reponses.


----------



## surfman06 (10 Novembre 2008)

Perso, j'ai acheté un adaptateur mini display port to DVI (chez apple à 29&#8364 et j'ai branché mon câble dvi dessus et çà fonctionne sans problème.(écran externe 24" Samsung)
Vas voir sur l'applestore ou un shop Apple régional pour te le procurer. Je ne sais pas si les fnac ou autres revendeurs les ont reçus à l'heure actuelle.

Pour info cable hdmi/dvi

http://www.axefil.com/cables_hdmi_dvi.html?PHPSESSID=3a9227b772c8c1c5647cbbcb2f5204f1


----------



## boukledor886 (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour

j'ai un ecran samsung t220hd et j'aimerais relier mon nouveau macbook alu en obtennant la meilleure definition possible. Le post de surfman est  interressant mais quel cable dvi utilise tu ( me conseilles tu une rallonge dvi ou un cable dvi/hdmi?). Penses tu qu'il y ait une difference entre la qualité dvi et hdmi sur un ecran 22 pouces HD?

Merci pour vos reponses.


----------



## surfman06 (10 Novembre 2008)

Moi personnellement c'est ce qu'il y a de plus simple, mini display port to dvi.

Par contre vu votre demande, c'est ce que j'ai trouvé de plus probable, à ma connaissance je pense pas qu'apple vende un câble mini display port to hdmi, donc passé par mini display port to dvi to hdmi.

Par contre au niveau de la perte => ? , autre problème hdmi transporte le son aussi tout comme
le display port, par contre le dvi non je crois. A vérifier je ne suis pas sur de mes dires.
Il faudrait plusieurs avis, ou voir avec un tech apple afin de savoir si c'est possible de connecter du 
display port au hdmi.


----------



## lainbebop (10 Novembre 2008)

oui c'est ça, en faisant de la sorte il faut un 2eme cable pour le son...
je suis aussi à la recherch d'une solution numérique, avec le moin de cables et d'adaptateurs possible...


----------



## sosodef4 (22 Janvier 2009)

Et avez vous trouvé une solution numérique pour le son ?

Peut on avec un cable mini display to hdmi avoir l'image et le son ? Et existe t'il un tel cable ?


----------



## CFKane (23 Janvier 2009)

sosodef4 a dit:


> Et avez vous trouvé une solution numérique pour le son ?



Le macbook a une sortie numérique, tu peux donc brancher un cable optique en direct, t'offrant ainsi le 5.1 si tu le branches sur un ampli HC (et si ta source est 5.1 bien sûr...)

Une question aussi sur ce sujet : note-on une différence notable de qualité entre une liaison DVI>HDMI et une liaison DVI>VGA pour une télé 720p (et une source 720p) relié au macbook ?

Merci !


----------



## Jeaned (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un LCD de marque Sony (modèle KDL40L4000) et j'aimerais relier mon Macbook (modèle blanc) à cette TV. Je ne parviens pas à trouver le ou les câbles qu'il me faudrait. Est-ce qu'une bonne âme pourrait m'aider? ;-) 

Est-il possible de relier mon Macbook à une prise HDMI de ma tv ou bien dois-je passer par la fiche PC D-Sub?

Merci d'avance

Jean-ED


----------



## maitokeul (21 Mars 2009)

Jeaned a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acquérir un LCD de marque Sony (modèle KDL40L4000) et j'aimerais relier mon Macbook (modèle blanc) à cette TV. Je ne parviens pas à trouver le ou les câbles qu'il me faudrait. Est-ce qu'une bonne âme pourrait m'aider? ;-)
> 
> ...



Jean-ED, je suis dans le même cas que toi (MacBook blanc + SONY KDL40W4000).
La meilleure solution je pense, c'est d'acheter un adaptateur mini-DVI => HDMI
et un cable HDMI.
Cependant je sais pas si avec cette solution, le son sera sur la TV. Faut voir la qualité aussi.
J'ai vu sur le forum qu'avec un cable DVI => HDMI, l'image était inpeccable sur la TV.


----------



## wathur (26 Septembre 2009)

Je te conseille mini display (ou mini dvi selon ton mac) vers DVI. HDMI ne sert absolument à rien sur un 22 Pouces, même sur un 24. J'ai pu comparer, et je t'assure que ce serait idiot de dépenser 20 euros dans le hdmi, ces gros câbles encombrants très moches. Et vous n'aurez les son avec aucune de ces solutions.


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2009)

maitokeul a dit:


> Jean-ED, je suis dans le même cas que toi (MacBook blanc + SONY KDL40W4000).
> La meilleure solution je pense, c'est d'acheter un adaptateur mini-DVI => HDMI
> et un cable HDMI.
> Cependant je sais pas si avec cette solution, le son sera sur la TV. Faut voir la qualité aussi.
> J'ai vu sur le forum qu'avec un cable DVI => HDMI, l'image était inpeccable sur la TV.



Oui la sortie DVI est de bonne qualité pas de soucis. C'est juste le connecteur du MacBook qui est pas standard comme Apple aime bien faire. Avec le MBP c'est plus simple, un bon câble DVI HDMI ne coutant pas cher ... en Allemagne du moins


----------



## maena (1 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un macbook 13" et une TV Samsung LCD LE32B551.
J'envisage la solution mini-DVI ti HDMI ...

Alors le son sort où dans ce cas ?


----------



## ced68 (2 Décembre 2009)

maena a dit:


> J'ai un macbook 13" et une TV Samsung LCD LE32B551.
> J'envisage la solution mini-DVI ti HDMI ...
> 
> Alors le son sort où dans ce cas ?


Et bien le son ne sort par la prise casque ! J'ai acheté un adaptateur mini DVI HDMI pour mon MacBook, l'image sort nickel, c'est trop beau... mais ya pas de son... 

Sur ma télé Samsung, le problème c'est que lorsque je me connecte en HDMI, il coupe les autres entrées son, en pensant que le HDMI fournit le son (ce qui n'est pas le cas!)... Donc pour le moment, j'ai l'image sur la télé et le son sur le MacBook ! 

C'est nul, je crois rêver...


----------



## lainbebop (3 Décembre 2009)

Il y a un cable qui est sorti il y a quelques mois, je ne sais plus le fabriquant, mais en gros il reunit le son de la prise casque avec la sortie minidisplay dans le hdmi !
par contre de mémoire, c'est une centaine d'euros...


----------



## noibe02 (5 Décembre 2009)

C'est de ça dont tu parles:
http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/12342

Et en effet 100 euros fdpi ça fait mal quand même, malgré que le concept du produit soit génial......


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2009)

noibe02 a dit:


> C'est de ça dont tu parles:
> http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/12342
> 
> Et en effet 100 euros fdpi ça fait mal quand même, malgré que le concept du produit soit génial......



tu peu le commander directement chez le fabricant  ce qui te fera 60 euros port compris  (peu être des frais de douanes, mais ça reste moins cher  )


----------



## mayelle (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans le même cas que tout le monde ici.

Je possède une TV LG, un macbook, une prise DVI et HDMI (en gros j'ai tout !!) seul problème, rien à l'écran de la TV.

Je viens d'essayer un peu tout ce qu'il y'a marqué, en m'assurant d'avoir le bon port de connecté, mais rien.. ma TV me marque toujours " pas de signal". J'ai même changé la résolution de l'ordi.. a part m'enlever l'image qu'il y'avait dans le bureau ça n'a pas fait grand chose (d'ailleurs, comme je ne suis pas mac.. je sais même pas comment ça se remet )

J'ai beau appuyer sur la touche F7, rien y fait. J'en perds mon latin là.

On avait été dans un apple store pour poser la question, apparemment il y'avait une configuration à faire. Ce n'est pas mon PC et du coup je ne m'en suis pas occupé. Mais apparemment après avoir fait les manip du technicien apple store.. ça ne fonctionne pas..

est ce du à la TV??

Sachant que je suis PC, et que la prise VGA du PC à la TV fonctionne (après je n'ai pas tester avec une prise HDMI)



Merci beaucoup


----------



## JulesP (16 Janvier 2010)

J'ai une petite question : pourquoi la plus part des gens achètent un adapteur mini dp vers dvi puis dvi vers hdmi alors qu'il existe un adaptateur mini dp vers hdmi :  http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX175ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTE0ODQzNDQ ?


----------



## o-sensei51 (19 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> tu peu le commander directement chez le fabricant  ce qui te fera 60 euros port compris  (peu être des frais de douanes, mais ça reste moins cher  )



En cherchant bien, on le trouve sur Ebay pour moins cher !


----------



## gabbersteff (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

un petit retour sur mon choix : j'ai acheté sur le site Dealextreme un adaptateur mni dvi / Hdmi, pour la modique somme ma chère maryse de 9e (12 USD).

Alors il va très bien pour un usage de base, même si la résolution est un peu mangée sur le haut de mon vidéopro.

Les couleurs manquent également de contraste si je compare avec ce que me sort ma xbox360 en HDMI.

bref, un bon achat à pas cher, mais il ne faut pas attendre de miracle .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Autant entre VGA et DVI, sans hésitation DVI (le problème est de trouver le bon câble car il y a plusieurs prise DVI ).

Si tu utilises Mini DVI(ou Mini display port)=>DVI=>HDMI et que tu peux directement DVI autant rester en DVI

Par contre si tu peux Mini DVI(Mini display port)=>HDMI ( c'est nouveaux je crois ) prend du HDMI (numérique) 

Il faut aussi regarder la notice de votre téléviseur/moniteur.

écran grand = HDMI ou DVI. 

La meilleur qualité c'est le HDMI  ( a condition de pas convertir le signal tout le temps ... )


----------



## Juliaa (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, voila je suis perdu !!
J'ai aussi une télé samsung ( et une autre Sony)

J'aimerai brancher mon Macbook Pro a mes télés

J'aimerai savoir quels sont les branchements a faire compatible a ces deux télés?

Merci de vos réponses

Ju'


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Juliaa a dit:


> Bonjour, voila je suis perdu !!
> J'ai aussi une télé samsung ( et une autre Sony)
> 
> J'aimerai brancher mon Macbook Pro a mes télés
> ...



Tu regardes les prises de tes 2 TV, si il y a du HDMI sur les deux tu prends ca : 

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TX175ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA3Ng&mco=MTE0ODQzNDQ

Si les 2 TV sont ancienne et donc pas de HDMI mais du VGA (normalement) tu prends le cable mini DP => VGA.

Le son sortira de ton macbook PRO ....


----------



## Juliaa (2 Janvier 2011)

MERCI beaucoup !! 
Tu me sauve la vie 

Encore merci


----------

